# Fuse size



## johnfin (Nov 28, 2009)

I am building a throttle to run ho and n scale engines. Its not that hard and only cost a few bucks but I need to know what size fuse to use for protection. One on my n scale engines blows a 3/4 amp fuse. Should I try to use a larger fuse or ditch the engine.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I would not think that damage could result from a 1 amp fuse vs a3/4. Lionel runs on 2 to 3 amps. I don't have specifics on what people are using.


----------



## johnfin (Nov 28, 2009)

Maybe I will bump it up to 1amp. I am trying to protect the tip120 transistors. I think the max curent on those are 5 amps.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

When you get it right, they sell commercial circuit breakers.


----------



## johnfin (Nov 28, 2009)

*breakers*

I would like to find some self re-setting breakers around 1 amp but cant seem to find them.


----------



## radfan (Mar 7, 2010)

johnfin said:


> Maybe I will bump it up to 1amp. I am trying to protect the tip120 transistors. I think the max curent on those are 5 amps.


If your circuit can go to 5 amp max then run a three amp in the mains, After all if you want to run more than two locos you will need this. I've seen old H0 loco's that would draw more than 1 amp for the starting current.


----------



## johnfin (Nov 28, 2009)

*fuse*

Radfan, you are right on the money. Thats what I have found too. Thanks.


----------

